# Where can I buy paint touch-up stick for Infiniti car?



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

As per title, i am looking for paint touch-in kit to repair a few small stone chips on bumper of my pearlescent white Infiniti G37.
Checked the dealer but they dont sell it but want you to take car to their (obviously expensive!!) bodyshop.
Help!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

I also searched for that for many years, but they are not available in the UAE. I ended up ordering from the US (automotivetouchup), and had it shipped by aramex to me. Well worth the investment.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Steve,

You can buy T-Cut here, that may help.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> You can buy T-Cut here, that may help.


Hi,
Thanks - but the stone chips are on the bumper and they are black underneath - so T-cut wont work!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Budw said:


> I also searched for that for many years, but they are not available in the UAE. I ended up ordering from the US (automotivetouchup), and had it shipped by aramex to me. Well worth the investment.


Hi,
Yes - I found plenty of online sellers that will send them here from overseas - I am just impatient and would like to find them locally!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Thanks - but the stone chips are on the bumper and they are black underneath - so T-cut wont work!!
> Cheers
> Steve


Ooops, slight oversight on the bumper, sorry!


----------

